# New LL500!



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I just bought my first ever acoustic, and i must say i'm INCREDIBLY pleased!


It's a Yamaha LL500, top-of-the line of the Lotus series that were handmade a while ago, it's got a beautiful look and sound, and i'd love to share it with you guys. I bought it off somebody from a local ad, and he was a very nice and generous person. He gave me a humidifier and a Fishman pickup, and a hardshell case, all free with the guitar, which i paid 900 for.

This recording was made with a Fishman pickup he gave me with the guitar:

http://media.putfile.com/Acoustic-with-fishman

And this one was made just using a simple microphone that is built-in my camera:

http://media.putfile.com/Acoustic-mic

And here are a few pics!:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe the exports were called something else but there`s no 500 in my catalogs or books. Made a while ago means...the original run from the mid 80s? Or the later models from this decade? Top of the lines shown in the Japanese 2006 catalog are the LL120...custom shop model...again no mention of a 500 model...and the LL86 that retailed for 1,575,000.oo yen...the hghest priced special order made model. They also made some LLs in the mid 90s...my LL33J is from that series and was top of the line at that time apart from the custom shop stuff. Mine has the leather label...do you have pics of the label in yours?
Theres a big article on the L and LL series in the Japan Vinatge vol. #1, they say the L means Luxury...again may have been called something else outside Japan, they had the LS, LD, LW and XL series as well over here. Hard to say from here what Yamahas was and wasn`t exporting but I`d like to compare the model you got with the stuff I see in Japan. Hard to tell from your tiny pics and when I click on them nothing happens.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

photo clicking works for me, the label is leather. 

the LL series are woefully underappreciated in this world, i have no doubt that she's a stellar guitar, congrats.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There was an LL hanging in the local shop for a long time. I thought it was the best in the shop but it didn't sell beside the much less expensive S&P, A&L, etc. I enjoyed playing it. Many Yamaha acoustics disappoint me (I hear many in guitar lessons), but this LL was great.

Congratulations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

photos are working now...still like to see the label though.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Well, i lost my good camera at a festival yesterday... So my webcam will have to do for now.

Here is the label that is inside, it's made out of leather, and clearly marked ''LL-500''


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

wasn`t doubting your ability to read the label... :banana: was just wondering what model it might be in Japan and how high up in the pecking order it goes. Yamaha labels come in many shapes, sizes and colors and changed a lot over the years. Usually when it comes to dating the Dynamics it depends on the label `cause there are no dates on the inside and there is some debate as to dating by serial number.
Yours looks good, I know I love my LL33J, workmanship is incredible...actually I love all my Yamahas including my electrics...thats why I can`t stop buying them. Did the original owner mention how much he paid for it new? Wonder what it retailed for...some players might think $900.oo for a used Yamaha is a lot, I`m not one of those, because generally they compare what a used Taylor or Martin etc etc etc costs, but in my opinion, high end Yamahas rank right up there with anything made today. In Japan top end Yamahas do not devalue, especially the older FG-1000, 1500 or 2000 models, they have in fact increased in value...and now with so many people after the red labels, prices are going up...not at the same level as old Tokais, Grecos or Burnys yet but it may just be a matter of time.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> wasn`t doubting your ability to read the label... :banana: was just wondering what model it might be in Japan and how high up in the pecking order it goes. Looks good, I know I love my LL33J, workmanship is incredible...actually I love all my Yamahas including my electrics...thats why I can`t stop buying them.


According to all the info i've read, it's the top of the LL line. The guy sold it to me told me it was handmade in Japan a good few years ago, but i really don't know much else. I'm not really a Yamaha history expert, sorry :smilie_flagge17:


Anyways, i've read through these reviews on harmony-central before my purchase, and i had a feeling i wouldn't be disapointed ( http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Yamaha/LL500/10/1 )


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

There may be no Yamaha history experts `cause it`s very difficult getting precise info on many models, yamaha ain`t spilling the beans either. I have a list of the Ls and LLs from a Japanese book printed in 2003... thats why I know there was no 500 in Japan, least not listed. The headstock on yours looks like the LA headstock, but then, Yamaha had several options for headstocks, and other parts, in their semi custom order system. Top of the LL line retail for over $15,000.oo so if you got it for $900.oo it`s the deal of the decade. Not tryin` to rain on your parade but the only way we Yamaha owners are able to get info is to exchange it among ourselves and compare what we have...with a little help from the Japanese books which my wife translates for me when I ask her. I have catalogs going back 12 years or so and I can`t find a 500 model...gotta be an export. Once we get into the top end Yamahas, the body binding is Abalone, yours looks like herringbone? Whatever it is, it looks real nice and it`s your first Yamaha and I`d wager, not your last.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright, well thanks for all this info :smile:

I'd rather know the truth anyways. I still can say i'm very pleased with the guitar, for the price it's been paid for. I'll see if i can maybe get some more information on this guitar. Thanks! :smilie_flagge17:


I used to look at Yamaha guitars and laugh... But i've just had a change of heart, i'll never judge a whole company by it's reputation anymore.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

OK...just read all the reviews...somehow I missed that you linked that before I wrote what I did.
Seems you paid ballpark compared to the reviews, also appears to me that it was an export model since there was a German guy who has one too, thats probably why I can`t find anything in my books or catalogs. Most folks are not disappointed once they try Yamahas in fact I`d say more folks are surprised, surprised that Yamaha can make such outstanding guitars....truth is, they`ve been doing it since the 50s. You know, my very first electric was a Yamaha low end and even though I knew nothing about guitars, the neck just felt right to me, and now that I`ve owned a lot of guitars I can still say that Yamaha does necks very well, even the low end stuff plays great and once you hit the high ends well, they can be outstanding.
Nice to have another Yamaha convert ...but don`t tell too many folks eh...one reason we get em for so little is that a lot of guys look at Yamaha and laugh not knowing just what they`re missing...so mums the word. 
We`ll teach you the secret Yamaha club handshake. :rockon2:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> But i've just had a change of heart, i'll never judge a whole company by it's reputation anymore.


actually, if you look around the web you`ll find Yamaha has an excellent reputation but usually among folks who own them...those who don`t have no idea.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Alright, well thanks for all this info :smile:
> 
> I'd rather know the truth anyways.


yeah all of us who own Yamahas, particularly older ones would like to know the truth but it`s very evasive. Even the Japanese guys who write the books put an e-mail address at the end in case readers have something to add. I wish Yamaha would just write a definitive book on their own product line and put an end to all the speculation once and for all but until they do, all we have is what owners can provide based on the guitars they own, so every little bit helps.
The week I bought my Taylor 610E I saw the LL33J on sale at the local Yamaha shop...it was so impressive I returned the Taylor and don`t regret it one iota.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Pete the locals have figured it out. But three out of four of those guitars have a lacquer blush problem


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

dang...too late.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I am not familiar with the Yamaha line but some spec's would be really nice.
Stuff like types of wood used in construction on body, top and neck, Nut width, scale length, bracing pattern and type eg: " X" forward shifted or scalloped, bridge plate composition, fingerboard and bridge composition.

Many times even a good pic just don't convey these little snippets that sometimes define a really well built guitar.

Congratulations on your new sweetheart. :food-smiley-004:

EDIT- I just checked the reviews as linked on an earlier post and 1 guy claims the fingerboard is Ebony and another claims it to be Rosewood ??
They all agree the sound is killer however.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

found some pics of an LL33J that was for sale on line over here a while...not mine `cause I won`t sell it. But just to compare...The LLs have scalloped X bracing, the newer series have multi piece necks, mine is a single piece of mahogany. The high ends are hand built in Japan. Fingerboard and bridge are ebony.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow sneakypete, your Yamaha looks like a god version of mine haha. Beautiful inlaying


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Blue Book says*

Here's what the Blue Book says about them.
The LL-500 Handcrafted acoustic LL body style, solid Sitka Spruce top, solid Rosewood back and sides mother of pearl snowflake inlays,abalone rosette,ivory cell bindings.Natural finish,fingerboard Rosewood,bridge Rosewood.
MSR$1799....100%..$1325......Excellent...$$775-900...Average..$$500-575
Made from 1999 to present, they seem to be the middle of the road for the LL series, so it looks as if you scored pretty nicely there, Yamaha's are a true and tested acoustic guitar and for these series you really can't go wrong, I am sure she must sound pretty sweet.Ship


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

The Yamaha web site shows the LL500 being built from 1999:
http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/guitar/aguitar/history.html


----------

